# Look 585 and brake mounting bolts. are they proprietary?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

so i'm overhauling my 585 this winter and i bought some replacement brake mounting bolts because the ones i had are completely rusted

well, i got these replacement bolts. i inserted them into the holes. i inserted the brakes, and the bolts wont thread onto the shaft.

i was quite confused. so i replaced them with the original rusted bolts.
they worked fine.

tried the brand new bolts.
wont thread onto the shaft

they look exactly the same

the new bolts thread onto the shafts when they arent mounted in the fork and the seat stays

very confused


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I just built up a LOOK 585.

Brake bolts come in slightly different outside diameters even though they have the same thread. The rear is a very standard Campy bolt in my case. The front is using a long Ti bolt. 

Anyway, your bolt is too fat. You need to find a skinnier one.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've found the same. The rear is a very short, thinner variety bolt. Front seems standard thing diameter bolt.


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> Anyway, your bolt is too fat. You need to find a skinnier one.


the bolts fit into the holes in the fork crown and seat stay crown. they just dont thread onto the shaft when trying to mount the brakes

i'll try contacting look and see what they say


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Not long enough? Make sure there's at least 5 turns of engagement.

There's nothing really special about the bolts. As I said the rear is standard Campy. Front is same as my Cannondale. Probably same as some other bikes I have too, but I'm not about to take them all apart to find out.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Speed Metal, did you get this sorted out? Was the bolt to short? Let me know if you need further assistance!

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

got it figured out
the rear bolt just wasn't seating properly
the fork bolt (both new and old) were too short
the original bolt was only grabbing about 2 threads on the brake... YIKES!!!
so i got a new, longer one


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Speed_Metal said:


> got it figured out
> the rear bolt just wasn't seating properly
> the fork bolt (both new and old) were too short
> the original bolt was only grabbing about 2 threads on the brake... YIKES!!!
> so i got a new, longer one



a couple of days ago it was pretty cold.
so I drove my daughter to school.
and on the way a squirrel darted across in front of the car.
and i heard "OMG did you just kill that squirrel"
"no sweetie, but if i had that would have been Darwinism in action".

the moral of the story is - make sure your nut is long enough, lest your dumbassery gets you killed.


----------

